# Wearing Face Masks in Public.



## valery (4 Jun 2020)

The current guidelines are to wear a face covering on public transport or shopping indoors.
just back from a trip to Woodies, counted about 5 people wearing masks.  No hand sanitizers on view and trolleys not wiped down.  

from Sky News 
”international report, published in The Lancet, analysed data from 172 studies in 16 countries.
It found that by wearing a face mask there is just a 3% chance of catching Covid-19.”

If we are to continue moving forward, the Government should make it mandatory to wear face masks in certain situations and also monitor the practices of shops to protect staff and workers.


----------



## Ceist Beag (4 Jun 2020)

I shop in Dunnes (I go early in the morning) and none of the staff in the shop (including all those stacking shelves or operating on the floor) wear masks. Given they spend a lot longer in the store than I do, I don't personally feel compelled to wear one. In fairness to Dunnes they have been excellent since the start - numbers are restricted, disposable gloves and sanitizer on the way in and a member of staff wiping down trolleys after each use. The number of people I see wearing masks is very much in the minority.


----------



## Sunny (4 Jun 2020)

I have to admit that I don't wear one going to the shops. The advice about masks has been mixed from the very start so I can understand why people don't wear them. The amount of people I have seen use masks and face coverings incorrectly also makes me think that it is pointless. People constantly have their hands up their face holding the covering in place or fiddling with it. I have seen people remove masks to talk to people, I have seen people put masks down on surfaces and then put them back on.

It will might well now be time for people to wear them but it is not as simple as simply covering your face and all will be fine. What are the chances of a person not wearing a mask getting the virus in the same setting as someone wearing a mask. I would wager it is not much higher if at all than 3% quoted in that lancet study


----------



## Drakon (4 Jun 2020)

valery said:


> from Sky News
> ”international report, published in The Lancet, analysed data from 172 studies in 16 countries.
> It found that by wearing a face mask there is just a 3% chance of catching Covid-19.”



Wow!
That goes against EVERYTHING I’ve heard about face masks. 
I’ve heard that they are *no good* in preventing catching COVID-19 but can greatly reduce transmitting the virus. 


I will refuse to wear one until I’m made to do so. I’ve an old underpants that is in tatters and I’ll use that if I need to. The waistband can be looped over my ears.
Anytime I see someone wearing a mask I can’t help rubber-necking. Especially motorists.


----------



## odyssey06 (4 Jun 2020)

_Summary from Sky News..._

Keeping one metre apart reduces the risk of transmission to 2.6%, while a two-metre gap decreases the chance of infection by a further 50%.
The international report, published in The Lancet, analysed data from 172 studies in 16 countries.
It found that by wearing a face mask there is just a 3% chance of catching Covid-19.
Eye protection lowers the risk to 5.5%.

Although *some of the evidence is considered "low certainty*", the study provides the clearest picture yet that social distancing measures and face coverings will be key in slowing the spread of the virus and allowing lockdown restrictions to be eased safely.









						Coronavirus: Face masks and social distancing do work, but are not foolproof, says study
					

The report analysed data on COVID-19 prevention measures from 172 studies in 16 countries.




					news.sky.com


----------



## odyssey06 (4 Jun 2020)

Wearing of face masks to be made mandatory on public transport in England.


----------



## valery (4 Jun 2020)

Northern Ireland’s Chief Scientific Advisor said yesterday
”"I would like to see a lot more people wearing masks. I'm almost the only person wearing a mask when I'm in the supermarket. People should be wearing a cloth face covering when they're in an enclosed location."


----------



## allaround (5 Jun 2020)

if you can't maintain the required social distance currently 2m then masks are a no brainer.


----------

